# 120 gallon tank for sale



## jtepper (May 11, 2010)

I have a 120 gallon tank with filters, below gravel and above, heater, stand with glass shelves, glass hinged tops (also have a spare) for sale. Paid 1000 for all 1 year ago. Anyone know someone interested in buying, possibly 600 obo. In schaumburg. Pictures available


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Illinois?........


----------



## Deino0oZ (Oct 25, 2009)

what state are you in?


----------



## jtepper (May 11, 2010)

Yes, sorry. Schaumburg , Illinois


----------



## Deino0oZ (Oct 25, 2009)

can you post any pictures??


----------



## jtepper (May 11, 2010)

This is the pic. Will sell for $500


----------

